# "Der Drucker ist offline"



## HeBoA (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallo und einen schönen guten Abend zusammen,

ich habe den heutigen Nachmittag damit verbracht, nach unserer Renovierung den Drucker an seinem neuen Standort zu konfigurieren (W-LAN). Das hat auch soweit funktioniert, allerdings verliert das Notebook den Drucker nach gewisser Zeit wieder und schreibt "Der Drucker ist offline". Um den Drucker wieder online zu bekommen habe ich bereits verschiedene Sachen ausprobiert, irgendwann ist er dann auf einmal wieder da. Verschiedene Sachen soll heißen: Netzstecker ziehen und wieder einstecken, Konfigurationstools des Druckers aufrufen und irgendwelche Anfragen starten (Tintenfüllstand etc), usw).

Was kann ich unternehmen, damit der Drucker immer online bleibt oder mit welchem Trick kann ich den Drucker schnell und zuverlässig wieder online bekommen? Und woran liegt es, dass der Drucker sich verabschiedet?

Kurz zur Peripherie:     Drucker:Brother MFC-490CW     Router:Zyxel P-660HN-F1     Notebook: MacBook Pro



Besten Dank & viele Grüße!


----------

